# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  59 imputados por robar agua del Canal

## NoRegistrado

> El Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza de la Guardia Civil (Seprona), con la colaboración del departamento de fraude del Canal de Isabel II, en la 'operación hídrico', ha puesto al descubierto 67 conexiones ilegales para defraudar agua en la Comunidad de Madrid procediendo a la imputación de 59 personas por haber sustraído 286.000 metros cúbicos de agua depurada y apta para el consumo humano.
> 
> Según ha informado el Instituto Armado, los imputados realizaban conexiones, sin autorización, a la red general de suministro del agua. Por tal motivo, los agentes del Seprona de la Guardia Civil y los técnicos del Canal de Isabel II iniciaron la investigación para descubrir a los defraudadores.
> 
>  En algunos casos, ha sido necesario el empleo de medios técnicos para la detección de corrientes de agua (robot geo-radar para medir densidades del terreno), procedentes de conexiones ilegales, habiéndose localizado conducciones clandestinas de más de un kilómetro de largo.
> 
>  Asimismo, destaca que muchos de estos fraudes detectados han sido realizados por empresas que empleaban este fluido en el ejercicio de sus actividades y que, posiblemente, de no haber sido descubiertos, esta actividad ilícita hubiera perdurado en el tiempo.
> 
>  Según ha explicado la Guardia Civil, son muchas las consecuencias negativas que acarrea este tipo de conexiones, pues, entre otras cosas, origina un daño a la conducción original, por lo que una vez detectado ha de ser reparado.
> ...


http://www.madridiario.es/2013/Mayo/...s-seprona.html

Menuda banda de chorizos. Sumados a los que piratean los contadores eléctricos.
Y los que quedarán por descubrir...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

